# RAID 0 help!



## Kantastic (May 10, 2010)

I just received an SSD and I installed Windows 7 on it. I also allocated both of my 1TB drives during the installation. After installing W7 I tried setting up a RAID 0 array but was stopped dead in my tracks when the RAID configurator (in the BIOS) did not show me any logical drives to select from. I am reinstalling W7 now on the SSD and have not allocated the space on the 1TB F3's yet. Would this solve my problem? Or am I supposed to setup the array before installing Windows..? I'm looost!

This is for ObeliskJr in my system specs, all hardware is up to date.

Edit 1: Okay that didn't work so I reinstalled Windows for nothing. Why does the RAID BIOS tell me "There is no any LD" <- Copied word for word, grammatical error included. Reading guides online told me that I needed to download my motherboard's RAID drivers onto a floppy disk but the manual doesn't mention that.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 10, 2010)

setup array first then install i believe thats how i did mine


----------



## Kantastic (May 10, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> setup array first then install i believe thats how i did mine



Even if I'm not installing Windows on the RAID array? I have a separate SSD for Windows + apps if it makes a difference. You're the expert though so I'll take any advice given.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 10, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Even if I'm not installing Windows on the RAID array? I have a separate SSD for Windows + apps if it makes a difference. You're the expert though so I'll take any advice given.



i dont think it really matters, well i think you can set it up on windows later, but i found it a lot easier with the Bios setup option


----------



## Kantastic (May 10, 2010)

If it can be done after installing Windows I would much rather do it that way. I've already installed Windows twice.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2010)

If you aren't installing Windows to the array, it doesn't matter when you do it.


----------



## Kantastic (May 10, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> If you aren't installing Windows to the array, it doesn't matter when you do it.



Thanks, that makes things easier. But I'm still stumped, I'm stopped dead in my tracks when I'm supposed to select the logical drive(s) to configure in the RAID BIOS, yet it tells me there aren't any "LD's".

I have not allocated the 2TB of space yet, if it matters.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2010)

According to what I've seen, LD's are actually what they call their RAID arrays, so it saying there are no LD's is just telling you there aren't any RAID arrays yet.

When you press Ctrl-F to enter the fastbuilt utility, it should give you 4 options.  The second option will let you define the LDs(arrays).

Anything you do to the drives before you set them up in the array won't matter, as they will be wiped when you set up the array.


----------



## Kantastic (May 10, 2010)

I did press the second option but I don't recall seeing a key for 'create array' or 'select drives'. Let me check again.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2010)

You have to select an LD spot, probably the first one, then press enter.  That will take you to the area to create the array.


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2010)

It should all be in your manual, if you don't have the manual, download the .pdf. On my last two boards I have the option to turn RAID on or off on two separate groups of SATA ports. Obviously you'll want your Windows drive not connected to the ports you have set to RAID. Make sure both HDD's that you are using in raid are formated nfts.


----------



## Kantastic (May 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> It should all be in your manual, if you don't have the manual, download the .pdf. On my last two boards I have the option to turn RAID on or off on two separate groups of SATA ports. Obviously you'll want your Windows drive not connected to the ports you have set to RAID. Make sure both HDD's that you are using in raid are formated nfts.





I got it to work (sort of), the BIOS said the array was functional but it BSOD'ed on me while loading Windows. I just read the introduction to RAID and it said that SATA 1~5 were all capable of RAID. Let me see if allocating the space and formatting to NFTS will stop the BSOD.

Edit: How come Windows has the option to create a striped array in Disk Management?


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Edit: How come Windows has the option to create a striped array in Disk Management?



Don't know, never used it. Due to the BSOD you'll probablly need to install your RAID drivers in Windows first. RAID driver---> http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=2012


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2010)

Windows has the ability to create software RAID through Disk Management, you don't want to do this.


----------



## Kantastic (May 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Don't know, never used it. Due to the BSOD you'll probablly need to install your RAID drivers in Windows first. RAID driver---> http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=2012



Thanks! I didn't think of Windows needing drivers... but to my luck Catalyst Install Manager keeps crashing on me. I'll have to reinstall that first. 



newtekie1 said:


> Windows has the ability to create software RAID through Disk Management, you don't want to do this.



Gotcha!


----------

